# Does your hedgehog poop/pee you on?



## er111a (Mar 4, 2014)

Mine just did for the first time tonight :shock:


----------



## Teddi4211 (Apr 30, 2014)

Mine have. Actually, when I went to visit the breeder, or more specifically my hedgie, she pooped on me about seven times, and peed once. She still does, just not as much.


----------



## Melanie G. (May 29, 2014)

Its not uncommon for them to poop or pee on you. I know I have to go to the bathroom when I wake up, so if you are waking up your hedgehog to play with him or her, the same could be said.
And again, it depends on the hedgehog and how stressed they might be. Mine don't usually go to the bathroom outside their cage but when they are at the vet, its a different story.


----------



## NewHedgieOwner100 (May 31, 2014)

Haha, Hazel does! Whenever I take her out of the cage for play/bonding time she always poops on me.


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

Keep in mind, younger hedgies poop a LOT! and if you get them up they are going to 'go' on you.
If you have a hedgie, sooner or later you're going to get pooed on. :lol:
You may want to let them wake up and eat and poo before having bonding/play time. (I feed Nara dinner at about 8 pm when her lights go off and then don't get her out until about 10pm-so she has plenty of time to take care of business. 
But if I have her out to eat crickets, she will usually go then too. 
Always have baby wipes on hand! Unscented, of course.

I got one of those "pet couch covers" that goes over the couch and protects it from stains. It can just go in the washer when there's an accident. LOL--it's also handy for messy kids and husbands too.:grin:

Wait until you have human babies around! They go more than hedgehogs.:roll:


----------



## lilsurfergrlsp (Dec 13, 2013)

It could also help to keep your hedgie's litter pan near you, outside of the cage, whenever you handle them. That way, you can just plop them inside the litter cage whenever they start to poo/pee - the usual signs are more frantic behavior/more squirmy, plus their little tails will raise and up. Some hedgies will sometimes stop and stare when they're going to the bathroom too. Just watch for the signs for your hedgie, that way you'll know when they're about to go potty!


----------

